# Coopers selling full kit & bits recipe packs with free postage.



## menoetes

Hey Brewheads,

I was just surfing the Coopers site, looking at their kit recipes and so forth. It's all kits and bits sorta stuff; use kit + malt and sometimes even adding hops and steeping grains which is kinda where I'm at in my brewing at the moment.

The thing I have only just discovered and impressed the heck outta me was that Coopers sells some of these recipes in packs, sending you the whole line of ingredients (incl. hops grains and specialty yeast strains) for a reasonable price and free postage. Example right here, the Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale kit, a toucan kit with added hops, grains and specialty yeast:

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/extra-strong-vintage-ale/

For less than $50 bucks all delivered to your door, I reckoned that to be a good deal. I know you might be able to do cheaper milling your own grains or by going down to your LHBS or even ordering from a couple of different vendors online but for a convenience at reasonable price I thought it was pretty good for the beginner brewer like me who's looking to go a bit further than the stock standard kit and kilo brew.


----------



## Alex.Tas

looks good. Reasonably priced too with the free postage. would be a good place to start the transition from a kit and a kilo brew enhancer to something a bit more technical. if you get one, make sure you taste the ingredients too. helps you get an idea of how they might contribute to the final flavour. Good luck!


----------



## menoetes

Thanks Alex, I'm eyeing off their Ashes Ale kit, that looks like it has the makings of a good brew.


----------



## alimac23

I'm just finishing a batch of coopers celebration ale at the moment, it's a lovely drop and I was very impressed with the beer given the minimal amount of effort involved, the recipe packs really are leaps and bounds ahead of the coopers kit and kilo packs.


----------



## zeggie

There's usually coupon codes you can use for 10-20% off as well. They are in the box with the DIY fermenter kits. Google for them.


----------



## citizensnips

Giving your kit beers lots of hop flavour will allow the unwanted flavours to be disguised better, stick to hoppy beers and you'll find your not let down as much say when trying to brew a pilsner


----------



## Alex.Tas

ashes ale kit looks good. Especially as by the the time it will be ready to drink, the ashes will only be a month or so away.the instructions on the coopers website look good too. I usually steep grains for around half an hour in 60 degree or so water. maybe a bit longer. Means i can do it all on brew day and dont have to think too far ahead. (this makes my head hurt).
Somebody else on here may be able to comment on the method i use for steeping grain compared to the coopers method of overnight steeping in cold water.
go for it, have fun


----------



## slcmorro

Didn't the Ashes just finish?


----------



## Alex.Tas

Yeah, but strangely enough they are up for grabs again this summer. 21st of November is the first game at the Gabba.
http://www.cricket.com.au/series/ashes-series-2014


----------



## menoetes

I'm not a cricket fan but I am a big drinking fan, $42 for all the ingredients delivered to your door just seems to good for me to pass up. My order is in. Now lets see how fast Coopers delivery is, they are yet to disappoint me on a lot of other levels  .


----------



## Bax

I ordered the Caribbean Siesta pack and delivery was about 6 days. That's to Rockhampton QLD so I thought it was reasonably quick.


----------



## mwd

I ordered the Saison kit and it was delivered within 2 days of receiving the Email from Coopers with shipping details to Cairns. Good work by Auspost and you can track the journey online. 

I agree these kits and bits are good value for money and save you hunting around for bits and pieces.

missed out on the Vintage Kit but will probably do it the old fashioned way.


----------



## menoetes

My Ashes ale arrived 5 days after ordering, smelled great in the fermenter (tho I think beer always does) and now is maturing away in a bottle. I very much look forward to trying it and I am struggling to stick to my 'one month' rule for bottle aging beer. I just want to be at it!


----------



## mwd

Just received my Saison Kit from Coopers with Danstar Belle Saison yeast just wondering what temperature to ferment at. Seems to be wide range of temperatures it works at. I am thinking 25C about the middle of the suggested range. It is my first Saison and hoping to reuse the yeast for a headbanger Stout Dark Ale strong toucan afterwards.


----------



## Khellendros13

Tropical_Brews said:


> Just received my Saison Kit from Coopers with Danstar Belle Saison yeast just wondering what temperature to ferment at. Seems to be wide range of temperatures it works at. I am thinking 25C about the middle of the suggested range. It is my first Saison and hoping to reuse the yeast for a headbanger Stout Dark Ale strong toucan afterwards.


Signing up on the Coopers forum is a good idea, PB2 is the Coopers go-to guy for these kits. He is great with info and advice there. As are the other members.

He said he uses Belle Saison at 28c, as he likes the funk it gives. He suggested 24c as middle of the road, for Saison flavour but not over the top if it is a first.

That said, I have never tried a Saison yet, and was going to get this kit too, but time got away from me.


----------



## Elz

As a novice brewer with only 4 brews under my belt, the Vintage Ale worked out equal to or better than the bottled stuff (IMO). Currently brewing the Hop Slam IPA. Added two sachets of the gold yeast and it went off like a bullet. Recon that fermentation has finished after 3 days. Will take a final reading tonight. Mmmm Hops.


----------



## mwd

Good I fancied the Vintage kit but they were sold out. Might still do it but will have to get hops from site sponsors


----------



## menoetes

A new recipe kit is up on the Coopers (I should charge them for advertising), called the Cheeky Cherub. It's all extract which is new for them (as far as I know). I believe its a Little Creatures Pale Ale clone or close enough, given the name (the Cherub is the little creatures logo) and the hop profile (cascade, chinook & Nelson). With maybe the one exception of the use of Amber DME 

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/chubby-cherub/

Still $45 for an all extract brew incl. free postage isn't bad IMHO. If I've got any cash to spare come payday I'll have to order me one of these


----------



## Elderfi

Yeah it looks good. Im thinking of grabbing one, i think they are aim for a mix between fat yak and LCPA.


----------



## Scottye

menoetes said:


> A new recipe kit is up on the Coopers (I should charge them for advertising), called the Cheeky Cherub. It's all extract which is new for them (as far as I know). I believe its a Little Creatures Pale Ale clone or close enough, given the name (the Cherub is the little creatures logo) and the hop profile (cascade, chinook & Nelson). With maybe the one exception of the use of Amber DME
> 
> https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/chubby-cherub/
> 
> Still $45 for an all extract brew incl. free postage isn't bad IMHO. If I've got any cash to spare come payday I'll have to order me one of these


As far as I know this is Coopers third all extract recipe of the month. Maybe they'll develop a partial mash recipe one day.


----------



## Bax

If I didn't just bottle a brew I'd be grabbing the cheeky cherub recipe, it looks like it'd be an enjoyable mix. I still think you can order some past recipes from their store, may even be able to score free postage by using the current promo word?

For as long as I remember they're all extract recipes? Some just have had specialty grains but I think they've all been extract in some way shape or form.


----------



## bum

People generally make a distinction between kit brewing and extract brewing because there is an important difference between the two.


----------



## Impy

Thanks for the thread Great Head!

With another bub on the way I won't have any time to do any all grain beers for a while. Was able to grab a couple of my favourite Coopers kits for ~$45 (after free shipping discount)


----------



## menoetes

It's payday and they are sold out! Damn you greedy buggers and damn myself for posting it! 

Ah well they are saying 'temporarily out of stock' so hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## menoetes

It's back up! I've got myself one but apparently stocks are very limited. So if you did want one jump in now Brewheads.

It looks like a solid recipe, if I was going to change anything I might add 250g of steeped crystal to it but that would be it.


----------



## Elderfi

Are they still doing free shipping till the end of the month? You could potentially make that your self?


----------



## Elderfi

They seem to still have stock of CC


----------



## menoetes

My recipe pack arrived today only five days after ordering it, speed the mail! It all comes packaged up in a nice little coopers box, I can't wait to put it on. It's going to have to wait though, there's a bit of a 'queue of brews' waiting for their turn in my brew fridge...


----------



## mwd

Elderfi said:


> Are they still doing free shipping till the end of the month? You could potentially make that your self?


They only seem to do the free shipping on the featured recipe packs which makes them pretty good value.

Well my Saison kit is still bubbling along slowly after 10 days in the fermenter. Started at 22C and let it creep up to 24C not taken a hydrometer reading yet will wait until the bubbles stop. I did read the Danstar Belle Saison yeast attenuates well in the higher temperatures. I hope I like it as have never tried a Saison could not find any commercial samples in the bottleo.


----------



## RobboMC

I've picked up some of these recipe packs in the past. I found that the total price is usually a cuople of dollars less than the cost if you went to the LHBS and got all the bits. So the postage truly is free if you can get that deal.

I often substitute any dextrose in the recipe with Brew Enhancer and keep the
dextrose for priming. But all in all if you want to brew with kits and bits these recipe packs are a good deal IMHO.


----------



## RobboMC

> Thanks for the thread Great Head!
> 
> With another bub on the way I won't have any time to do any all grain beers for a while. Was able to grab a couple of my favourite Coopers kits for ~$45 (after free shipping discount)



Once when my latest bub was just born I made a K&K on the kitchen bench while cooking dinner. 2 cans of malt and a kit, wash fermenter, fry some meat, dump - stir, cook the vegies, pitch the yeast and eat dinner, all in 20 minutes. Better than empty bottles and it gave me something to drink. Ah but I couldn't resist and dry hopped it. LOL.


----------



## ChrisLevo

Just had my first bottle of Saison after 2 weeks in the fermenter and 3 weeks in the bottle.

Nice and chewy, with great hop flavour.


----------



## spilver

I got the chubby cherub bubbling away happily now in the fv.
This is my first beer go and it smells bloody good, can't stop sniffing the airlock. Look forward to having this one kegged up for xmas. If it lasts that long. Hoping to leave it alone that long to age up.
On the flipside, I kegged a brigalow cider I got for my birthday, swmbo had good intentions when she found it at bigW I guess. Added a bit of sugar syrup and juice to the keg to get a bit more flavour, it is carbing up in the fridge, so far tastes like a$$, hopefully will come good. Got a back up sitting on the trub in case it is a waste of kegspace, 


Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## menoetes

Hey Spilver, brewing an extract brew as your beer is a solid effort, I hope it works out well for you. If it does I think you'll be quite impressed with the result. As a rule I try to give my beers a month in the bottle before drinking them to get the most out of them but sometimes a man just can't wait that long.

If you can hold off until Xmas I think you'll be happy with you're result. As so many have said before me, the hardest thing to learn in brewing is patience. I'm not sure I've learnt it yet...


----------



## mwd

ChrisLevo said:


> Just had my first bottle of Saison after 2 weeks in the fermenter and 3 weeks in the bottle.
> 
> Nice and chewy, with great hop flavour.


 :icon_offtopic: How did it turn out clear or cloudy ? I just bottled mine and does not appear to be clearing I was thinking maybe the wheat can.


----------



## spilver

I did the dry hopping last night.
Goddamn it smells good today. I can't imagine this being no good. I need another keg or two.
I'll build a keezer next free weekend, the ol 2 keg kelvinator doesn't have room for beer and cider flowing and conditioning at once.
The brigalow has mellowed a little, but I just can't deal with the smell. I think I'll dump it and drop in the juice brew which has 2 months on the trub, found apple juice concentrate at my new local grocery store. I know I can make a way better product with that and the dry cider in the fv than the toxic whatever it is polluting my tap right now.
Had to Go buy a 6 pak of fat yak tonight cause I couldn't face what lurks in the keg again.
Must be the lovely hoppy smell in the spare bathroom/fermenting chamber that made me crave a dose of hoppy goodness.
Bless Victorian liquor licence laws and the IGA store across the road. Let you both punish my liver.



Sent from my iPhone using Aussie Home Brewer


----------



## spilver

Got the cherub in the fridge now to drop the yeast. The fruitiness had come back a bit, 3 days it has read 1010 so I'm going in. 
Very fkn excited about kegging this, next is a pure blonde kit for swmbo who lacks the taste for good beer, the brigalow batch tripped and fell down the sink. Oops.
I dropped a bottle of AJ concentrate in the all juice batch, and 1.5lt. of fresh juice. 2-3 days re fermenting should give the right dry/sweet hit, and should be a big hit. Last one like this was kinda dirty granny ish. Pretty good. 
Fk I love this hobby.


----------



## WWDWD

New recipe of the month: Steam Beer. $43.95 free postage

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/steam-beer/

1.7kg Coopers Real Ale
x2 500g Coopers Light Dry Malt
100g Dark Crystal Malt grain
25g US Northern Brewer Hops (or Cluster)
2 x 11.5g S-23 Lager yeast


----------



## bbutlerau

The Picture also seems to include some steeping grains for the steam beer??


----------



## indica86

^^^ that would be the 100g Dark Crystal Malt grain


----------



## bbutlerau

Further proof I cant read (facepalm)


----------



## Bax

Unfamiliar with Steam Beer or californian common. I'm thinking I'll give it a shot though, I'm looking at doing another for Jan/Feb drinking.

Although I was really hanging out for the Chubby Cherub, still sold out unfortunately. Boss said that he's done many 'Real Ales' before, so I'm thinking about doing it just so he can see what difference a little bit of malt, grain and hops and yeast can do compared to his standard kit and kilo mix.


----------



## mwe

Would anyone happened to have taken a copy of the Chubby Cherub recipe they could pass on to me? I'm getting a page not found error on the Coopers website when I try to download it.

I've just ordered the Steam beer kit but wouldn't mind trying the Chubby Cherub by sourcing the ingredients from my LHBS.


----------



## indica86

Chubby was good, drinking mine now.
Dr Smurto's Golden Ale - using kits and bits - is easy, cheap and lovely too.


----------



## indica86

Chubby >>>> http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/how-to-brew/ale/chubby-cherub


----------



## mwe

indica86 said:


> Chubby >>>> http://www.coopers.com.au/the-brewers-guild/how-to-brew/ale/chubby-cherub


Thanks indica!


----------



## Bax

Yep thanks Indica, pain in the ass here at work, most alcohol related sites are blocked. Fortunately coopers store and aussiehomebrewer work, not much else.

I've emailed my LHBS about Chubby Cherub ingredients:

1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Malt Extract
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Light Malt Extract
500g Light Dry Malt
2 x 25g Chinook Hop pellets
25g Cascade Hop Pellets
25g Nelson Sauvin Hop Pellets
11g Danstar BRY-97 Yeast (or American Ale yeast of your choice)

They're not amazingly competitive on price so I'm curious to see what they can offer. And I'm guessing I'd need to buy 110g packs of hops anyway. So 10 bucks each probably.

I think it'll end up being 65-70 dollars.


----------



## menoetes

Well done to WWDWD for beating me to the new recipe of the month, it's a steam beer eh? It looks like it has the option of low temp brewing, a bit like lagering techniques (which I haven't tried yet, not being a huge fan of lagers) but is otherwise a pretty simple kit and bits recipe. I'm sorry to say I'm not as excited about this one as I have been about some of their other. Still decent value though, if not as good as some of their previous packs.

Bax I'm a little surprised you price comes out so high at your LHBS, I jumped on the website for mine and it came out to $55 (and that's buying 100g hop packs from my ebay supplier but switching the malt to 2kg of light and 1kg of amber of the stores own variety instead of the coopers). Bearing in mind you'll be saving the most of the hops for later brews you could probably drop your estimated brew price down to around $50.

That chubby Cherub was very good value for money


----------



## Bax

menoetes said:


> Bax I'm a little surprised you price comes out so high at your LHBS, I jumped on the website for mine and it came out to $55 (and that's buying 100g hop packs from my ebay supplier but switching the malt to 2kg of light and 1kg of amber of the stores own variety instead of the coopers). Bearing in mind you'll be saving the most of the hops for later brews you could probably drop your estimated brew price down to around $50.


I'm only estimating, but they charged me 7.50 for US05 and about 7 dollars for their home made brew enhancer pack. Call it 15ish per Malt extract and it's getting up there quite quickly. I did email them, so I'll see what they come back with.

You're right about the Steam Beer though, as nice as the image looked, I was 2 seconds away from ordering it, but changed my mind last minute. I've ordered a heap of hops from National Homebrew last night, I just need the DME and the malt extracts and I'll be good to go. Probably around 50 bucks worth for the entire kit which is quite good considering it was 45 from coopers. And I ordered 100g hop packs.


----------



## Bax

Just a heads up, the Coopers store is doing free postage until December 13th on everything by the looks of it. 

Perfect for me, LHBS wanted me to order a minimum of 6 tins of malt extract.


----------



## blackbeard2

Hi there, first time posting so please go easy ;p

So I've ordered and am patiently waiting for my "Steam Beer" recipe pack to arrive, and since I've also just started playing with the "Kit and Extract Beer designer" spreadsheet, I thought I'd plug the recipe into the spreadsheet for something to do.

Unless I've somehow entered the recipe into the spreadsheet wrong - it seems that the resulting beer may not be very true to style. I played around with the spreadsheet a bit and it seems that by adding 0.5Kg of Dextrose and 0.2Kg of dark DME I will get a beer which is a lot closer to the style (California Common).

Wondering what others thought of this recipe, and would the above extra additions be beneficial or not??


----------



## menoetes

Hi Blackbeard,

Welcome to brewing, your life is about to change  

Playing around with recipes can be fun and get some good results and isn't that spreadsheet great? I'd encourage _anyone _to tinker with it, especially the new brewer. I still use it and find it a massively helpful tool.

It's true that the recipe probably isn't 100% true to style for a steam beer and this is because it's using a pre-made kit as the base. These recipes are lovingly referred to as 'Kit & Bits' which essentially means that you are just altering and enhancing a simple inexpensive beer kit to taste like something much better than it usually might with the help of a few easy additions.

The clever boffins at Coopers have created this recipe to be pretty damn close to the genuine article in taste and appearance but they also want to keep it simple enough for everyone to make which is probably why it isn't spot of for a califoria common.

Whether you should make the extra additions is completely up to you, I think the changes it will make are minimal but I'm also a bit lazy. The dextrose will up your alcohol level in the beer, thinning out the body a little to be closer to the style and the DME will alter the colour a little (though I think the difference 200g of DME will make will be pretty minimal) but by all means give it a crack.

Some extra effort and you enjoy the taste (and bragging rights) of something as close to a california steam beer as you could personally make it. Otherwise you'll just have a beer that tastes very nearly the same but might not have been so much fun to make without your own personal touch.

Do whatever is going to make you happier sir.


----------



## menoetes

...and thanks for the heads up on the free postage Bax, I'm definately going to pick up a few tins of liquid malt for some all extract brews as Coopers $11 for 1.5kg is much better value than my LHBS $9 fo 1kg when you take away the postage costs.


----------



## spilver

Update on the cherub,
I cleared it through the week with gelatin and kegged on Friday, a little shake rattle and roll and my god, what a tasty treat on tap.
I'll definitely reproduce this one again. Very proud of this being my first beer. The only problem I have had is not kicking off another brew in time, keg feels about half full (must be optimistic here) and is only 3 days in. Oops.
So much for the xmas batch.
I have a brewcraft pure blonde on the bubble for swmbo, who likes beer, just tasteless boring ones, but still good for a pint when put and about. I might give the steam beer kit a go, but the cherub certainly struck me with love.....


----------



## indica86

^^^ 1 fermenter is not even close to enough.
I have 3.
8 beers + 1 cider are drinkable.


----------



## brad81

Just read the recipe for the steam beer. I'm confused as to why you would steep the grains in the refrigerator overnight. What does this achieve?


----------



## blackbeard2

menoetes said:


> Hi Blackbeard,
> 
> Welcome to brewing, your life is about to change


Hi there Menoetes, thanks for the welcome and the words of wisdom. I agree that the boffins at coopers are very skilled at coming up with quality kit+bit recipes, I have been doing heaps of reading of their "how to brew" page looking for inspiration. 

I have no doubt that the recipe as they have sold it will produce a pretty good result but I think I'll be making some additions to up the SG and FG in line with the spreadsheet recommendations for the style, largely because I think that ~4.8%ABV is a little bit on the weak side for a "craft ale".


----------



## blackbeard2

brad81 said:


> Just read the recipe for the steam beer. I'm confused as to why you would steep the grains in the refrigerator overnight. What does this achieve?


I'm also curious about this method of steeping vs the more common method of steeping of hot water for 30 odd minutes?


----------



## OzPaleAle

Just read this in the Coopers newsletter.

From the 13th of November Dan Murphy's across Australia will be stocking Coopers DIY Beer Kits, just in time for Christmas! To celebrate we're giving away a free mini tool kit with every purchase*.

Edit: turns out its just the kit with fermenter etc not recipe kits\packs.


----------



## Bax

blackbeard2 said:


> I'm also curious about this method of steeping vs the more common method of steeping of hot water for 30 odd minutes?


I had a quick google earlier, but most sites are blocked here unfortunately. It seems as though cold steeping helps avoid any harsher acrid tastes from dark grains. Don't take my word on this as I'm only paraphrasing what I read earlier. 
And on the same note I read another post that mentioned hot water is a lot more soluble, and that you'd need more water, and the end result would be more likely to have less sugars extracted from the grains.


----------



## menoetes

I just ordered 6 cans of malt off of the coopers website. With free postage and my member of the Order discount it came to $59 for a total of 9kg of malt, good value IMHO.


----------



## Kumamoto_Ken

menoetes said:


> I just ordered 6 cans of malt off of the coopers website. With free postage and my member of the Order discount it came to $59 for a total of 9kg of malt, good value IMHO.


I ordered 6 hopped tins and 4 tins of malt last Friday. 16.2kg worth according to my abacus.

I'd been pondering whether to do a big buy while they had a $15 flat rate on shipping, when that turned to free shipping I was sold.

Set for a while now, the only problem is I'm almost out of empty bottles and have two brews on the go at the moment!


----------



## Cube

Coopers seem to do free shipping every couple of months or so as long as you spend $50.00. Four or five cans with free shipping and 10% member discount is a winner.


----------



## menoetes

Just looking over the Steam beer recipe again. Hmmm, it's interesting that it uses S-23 lager yeast (2 packs no less) but instructs to pitch and brew @ 18'c.

I don't understand, aren't lager yeasts optimal around 10 - 12'c? I checked the yeast profile of S-23 and it says the range is 9 - 15'c. Maybe that's why they give you two packs, as the yeast is going to struggle.


----------



## bbutlerau

menoetes said:


> Just looking over the Steam beer recipe again. Hmmm, it's interesting that it uses S-23 lager yeast (2 packs no less) but instructs to pitch and brew @ 18'c.
> 
> I don't understand, aren't lager yeasts optimal around 10 - 12'c? I checked the yeast profile of S-23 and it says the range is 9 - 15'c. Maybe that's why they give you two packs, as the yeast is going to struggle.


That is because it's a steam beer. The style is a larger yeast brewed at ale temperatures.


----------



## menoetes

Ah, fair enough and thanks for the info bbutlerau.

I've also just ordered another 4 cans of malt off of the Coopers website, incuding the 6 cans already ordered, that's my next 5 extract beers set as far as malt is concerned. You gotta love that free shipping.


----------



## blackbeard2

So I sampled my first stubby of "Caribbean Siesta" last night after only 2 weeks of bottle conditioning at 20°. Pretty happy with the outcome even though I'm not really a big fan of light flavored beers but it will do the job as a summer session beer. 

I deviated from the recipe slightly, adding the remaining hops at the end of the boil instead of as a dry hop addition, which probably accounts for the lack of notable hop aroma, and I bulk primed (my first attempt, which was exciting) with turbinado sugar instead of whatever the priming drops are.

Despite the short conditioning time, I noted that the head (even though small), was made up of quite compact bubbles. I don't know if this is down to it being an "all malt" recipe, my previous two batches of brew have used adjuncts or "brew booster" type sugar and definitely didn't have such compact heads even after much longer conditioning.

So I've now made room in the fermentation fridge for my "Steam Beer" which I will be putting down tomorrow, already have my specialty grains steeping in the fridge as per the coopers method... Looking forward to it!


----------



## Bax

I noticed the same with mine Blackbeard. Very compact bubbles, head disappears really quickly for me also. 

My latest coopers order got delivered this morning, on a Saturday! So I'll be doing my chubby cherub tomorrow I'd imagine.


----------



## Dread82

First post here, just done the steam ale kit for my second brew. Bubbling away atm should be interesting how it turns out still learning it all. Pitched a bit warm at 25deg but that was as low as I could get the fv with the chilled water I had. In the temp controlled fridge at 16deg fv temp 18deg hope the warm pitch doesn't hurt it to much


----------



## blackbeard2

Dread82 said:


> First post here, just done the steam ale kit for my second brew. Bubbling away atm should be interesting how it turns out still learning it all. Pitched a bit warm at 25deg but that was as low as I could get the fv with the chilled water I had. In the temp controlled fridge at 16deg fv temp 18deg hope the warm pitch doesn't hurt it to much


Hey Dread, if it is bubbling away as you said, and you have the fv at 18° now then I wouldn't worry too much.

I actually just put down my steam beer and I had to pitch at 24° for the same reason. I had rehydrated the yeast and added some wort from the fv to my yeast and let it sit for about 5 mins before pitching so hopefully there wasn't too much temperature shock.

Just a comment on the 24hr cold steep method described in this recipe, I followed the technique for this batch but have previously steeped specialty grains in warm/hot water for 30 mins on previous brews. I tasted the "grain tea" for this recipe and there was no notable sweetness to it, which I have noticed when steeping in hot water.


----------



## hoppy2B

Are you fella's aware that you can buy DRY MALT EXTRACT and it works out cheaper than tins of goo. A lot of people commonly use a tine of goo and a kilo of dry malt extract as well. 1 kilo of dry malt is equivalent to 1.5 kilo of goo.
And no the DME is different to a box of brew enhancer.


----------



## Cube

what is a fellas?


----------



## hoppy2B

Cube said:


> what is a fellas?


Peeps.

Actually the figure on DME to liquid malt ratio is 1.25 - 1.5 kilo of liquid malt to 1 kilo of dry. I tend to be an optimist.


----------



## Cube

is peeps like boobs?


----------



## hoppy2B

It can be. As in, 'You're a boob.'


----------



## Cube

Arr yes i get it now. "Hey, you fellas lost the RLWC last night because you played like a bunch of boobs"

Thanks.


----------



## indica86

Some of us fells don't have an LHBS that sells Wheat DME so buying a can of "goo" at a discount with free delivery can be rather appealing.
K?


----------



## Dread82

Some of us fells don't have an LHBS that sells Wheat DME so buying a can of "goo" at a discount with free delivery can be rather appealing.
K?
Yep I live in lovely Port Hedland WA, all we get is K mart basic coopers kits and brew enhancers so have made the most of the coopers free shipping don't have the luxury of a short drive to a lhbs


----------



## hoppy2B

In S.A. Coles tends to be the cheapest for Coopers goo cans.


----------



## Dread82

In S.A. Coles tends to be the cheapest for Coopers goo cans.
both coles and woolworths here don't sell it probly cos we are in the middle of no where, so makedo withwhat we can get, I'm smashing a few longnecks from my very first brew as we speak so I'm in love with my new hobby!!!


----------



## menoetes

My LHBS sells Light DME for $9.95 a kilo and Wheat DME for $12 p/kg, so coopers tins of unhopped goop still work out cheaper (with members discount and free delivery) and I don't even need to leave the house for it. My local Coles, Woolworths, Kmarts etc only seem to stock kit tins and the usual range of dextrose & brew enhancers. I guess it all depends on where you are and what is made available to you.

I think you South Australians have it good Hoppy2B, in so far as Coopers is your state beer (not like crappy XXXX here) and maybe you have more ready access to their full range products?


----------



## pat86

Got a few cans of the Coopers Un-hopped LME: Light, Wheat and Amber. Ordered last Thursday, arrived this morning in Sydney metro- probably would have been quicker without the weekend in between and worked out at about $9.95 / 1.5kg can with free delivery


----------



## Bax

Mine got delivered on a Saturday Pat. I think I ordered Wednesday or so. Was amazed when the delivery man rocked up


----------



## hoppy2B

In Adelaide we have Brew Adelaide doing free delivery in the metro area of light DME at $8 a kilo. I don't see any bulk price on their webby.
Beer Belly do it at the same price and they have 5 kilo at $36 and 20 kilo at $125 pick up from store. I've been using some lately because its so convenient for making small test batches, so I can trial a range of different yeasts etc.

I'm sorry to hear you lot are unable to find it at similar prices out your way.


----------



## pat86

Bax said:


> Mine got delivered on a Saturday Pat. I think I ordered Wednesday or so. Was amazed when the delivery man rocked up


I may or may not have been hoping mine would arrive Saturday...! 

pretty impressed with em really- doesn't help with the whole impulse shopping thing though


----------



## brad81

brad81 said:


> Just read the recipe for the steam beer. I'm confused as to why you would steep the grains in the refrigerator overnight. What does this achieve?





blackbeard2 said:


> I'm also curious about this method of steeping vs the more common method of steeping of hot water for 30 odd minutes?





Bax said:


> I had a quick google earlier, but most sites are blocked here unfortunately. It seems as though cold steeping helps avoid any harsher acrid tastes from dark grains. Don't take my word on this as I'm only paraphrasing what I read earlier.
> And on the same note I read another post that mentioned hot water is a lot more soluble, and that you'd need more water, and the end result would be more likely to have less sugars extracted from the grains.


So I've been doing some hunting, and dropped an email to the gents at Coopers and Bax is pretty much on the money.

Best internet "description" I have found is here: http://beersmith.com/blog/2011/11/17/brewing-beer-with-dark-grains-steeping-versus-mashing/

Might try it out with the next stout I make.


----------



## Nort

Hi Guys.
Just wondering. I want to order a pile of Coopers Tins seeing they have free delivery along with our 10% discount. What I would like to know is how long will the cans last before I need to brew them. I have a couple of cans already at home, but do I just leave them, or do I need to put the yeast in the refridge? I usually go the States for 3 months during Feb-April each year, so probably wouldn't brew them before I get back, as I have plenty of beer waiting to be consumed! Thanks in advance. Cheers


----------



## indica86

Should be a used by date on them.
The yeast is pretty hardy, you could also buy some decent yeast when brew time comes.


----------



## Scottye

Fresh is best. Obviously the yeast hasn't been stored in the fridge, but you should pop it in the fridge anyway. When I get a kit I look for the one with the latest BB date possible, and I tend to brew them straight away. Unless you're getting the TC range I'd stick with Big W.


----------



## menoetes

+1 to using the freshest kit possible.

I pretty certain that the coopers kit tins are good for up to a year but like anything preserved in a tin, fresher is better. That's not to say you couldn't make a decent beer from an older tin but if you are not going to have them brewed before you head of to the US for 3 months in Feb then I'd suggest buying them when you get back. Like VonScott, I find Big W is good for kits (here in Brisbane at least).

I am told that coopers do the free delivery deal every 6 months or so and you'll have to weigh the 10% saving on a $13 - 16 kit against the idea of buying fresher kits upon your return. 

All in all the difference in taste isn't huge, but neither are the savings on basic kits.


----------



## Braumoasta

I believe the Coopers kits have a used by date of 2 years after production. When I've ordered from the Coopers store the kits have always had been at least 18 months away from the expiration date. Likewise at my local BigW I can almost always pick up the kit i'm looking for with at least 18 months remaining until it expires, often I can even get them with 20 or 22 months remaining.


----------



## Bax

Another fresh ones popped up guys.

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop-diy-beer/recipeofthemonth/


SUNKISSED WEISS RECIPE PACK


Ref: DBR312
AUD $40.99
This delightful Weissbier displays alluring deep golden hues and carries a little extra flavour than typical commercial versions, whilst still maintaining a refreshing appeal for drinking through the warmer months.
The specialty grain addition of Crystal Wheat contributes the subtlest hint of chocolate and coffee aromas plus a little more colour, pushing this brew to the upper limit of the Weissbier 15.A. category (BJCP style guidelines). The Perle hop addition, adds a little more backbone to the bitterness level, which also helps to balance any residual sweetness from the Crystal Wheat.
As with most Weizens, the yeast is a key ingredient in this recipe. The Munich Wheat yeast tends to throw hints of banana and subtle smoked bacon aromas, which might sound a bit odd but is considered desirable in many commercial versions. We’ve chosen an addition of Light Malt extract, which places this recipe a little outside of the minimum 50% wheat content style guideline. This works nicely in the recipe but you may like to use Wheat Malt extract instead.
This style tends to mature quickly in the bottle so drink it young!!
*Ingredients*
1.7kg Thomas Cooper Wheat Beer
1.5kg Thomas Cooper Light Malt extract
300g Crystal Wheat 
25g Perle Hops
11g Munich Yeast

Seems a bit dear imo compared to other past kits.


----------



## DU99

Its one of their cheapest


----------



## boingk

For what you get its great value.

- boingk


----------



## menoetes

Bax beat me too it again! Yes a new brew and a wheat beer too, which I am very fond of. Though I've never used Perle hops I am intrigued by it's description;

"A palate pleaser with it's moderate, pleasant, minty clean bittering qualities and refreshing, spicy 'green hop' aroma"

However I am pretty stocked up since they began their free shipping period and probably won't need to buy any more kits for a few months. I'll give this one a miss.


----------



## blackbeard2

menoetes said:


> However I am pretty stocked up since they began their free shipping period and probably won't need to buy any more kits for a few months. I'll give this one a miss.


I'm in the same boat. Currently have the base ingredients for my next three batches ready to go. Should keep my single FV busy until late January at least.


----------



## Bax

I should have taken more advantage of the free postage. With christmas and holidays coming up its hard to spare a few bucks. 

Its my last few days before holidays menoetes, if its on the internet and remotely interesting I'm there! You'll get the next one


----------



## menoetes

Bax said:


> Its my last few days before holidays menoetes, if its on the internet and remotely interesting I'm there! You'll get the next one


Yeah yeah, promises promises...


----------



## barry2

Braumoasta said:


> I believe the Coopers kits have a used by date of 2 years after production. When I've ordered from the Coopers store the kits have always had been at least 18 months away from the expiration date. Likewise at my local BigW I can almost always pick up the kit i'm looking for with at least 18 months remaining until it expires, often I can even get them with 20 or 22 months remaining.


I received my selection of Thomas Cooper Selection cans this morning.The expiry dates are from August to October 2015.I ordered them late Monday so good service.


----------



## Bax

I waited menoetes!

Fresh one popped up, I've been hanging out for another.

"Marilyn's Secret"

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/marilyns-secret/



> This recipe is a version of an American Blonde Ale (category 6.B. of the BJCP guidelines) with some extra hop character. Sure, an American Blonde could be made by simply using the brew can, wheat malt and light dry malt but we think the hop additions add an extra element of "sassy".
> *Ingredients*
> 1.7kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
> 1.5kg Thomas Coopers Wheat Malt Extract
> 500g Light Dry Malt
> 25g Motueka Hop Pellets
> 25g Vic Secret Hop Pellets
> 1 x 11g Danstar BRY-97 (or Ale yeast of your choice)


----------



## menoetes

Ah, it's ok Bax. I've not been paying close attention of late so it's only to be expected .

I thought that summer Weisse was going to be up here forever, I'm glad to see a new one go up and this one looks alright. Another kit and bits (I had hoped for another extract brew but you can't have everything) that looks solid. Anyone brewed with Vic Secret before?

I'm still working my way through all the stock I picked up when coopers had their free delivery deal just before xmas, so I might give this one a miss too but it does look solid and as usual it's good value for money. The only alteration I would make is adding some steeped light crystal or carapils maybe to give it some extra body. After-all who didn't love Marilyn's full figured body?


----------



## Bax

To be honest I've been checking that page every day since the 20th or thereabouts.

I'm trying to hold down a budget at the moment so as much as I've been hanging out for another brew, I'm giving this one a miss also. Will be doing a simple kits and bits but splitting the costs with a mate at work, also splitting the results, but I can handle that. Might be time to buy some more bottles or start kegging though.


----------



## indica86

I have used Vic Secret before and will again. Lovely smell and flavour.


----------



## menoetes

Sold out! Come on Coopers, what's next? I'm still enjoying the last cheeky cherub recipe I bought, it just gets better with age.


----------



## Bax

I'm keen to see what they're doing next, but on the same note I'm thinking that I'm going to do a Stone and Wood Pacific Ale clone.


----------



## Bax

New ones up.

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/recipe-of-the-month-scotch-ale-21-litres/

Scotch ale. 

1.7kg Thomas Coopers Sparkling Ale
1.5kg Thomas Coopers Amber Ale
500g CSR Brown Sugar
11.5g Danstar Notthingham Yeast Sachet
250g Coopers Carbonation Drops 

40 dollars with free shipping. 

How'd everyone go with the Blonde?


----------



## ChrisLevo

$35.95 delivered, after free shiping code SCOTCH and $4.00 club member discount


----------



## DU99

plus like them on 'Facebook"and get a free stubbie holder.


----------



## Forever Wort

Sugar? That's interesting.


----------



## menoetes

I got in too late with for the facebook stubbie holder offer, they were out of stock. Damn. To be honest I'm not terribly excited about this Recipe of the Month, it's simple and great for beginners but I've been enjoying playing with hops and grains to much to go without them in a brew now. 

Brewing with brown sugar is interesting, I think it's a cheats way of getting some caramel flavours into the beer without the trouble of steeping a grain like crystal 60. I'll admit I've done it with one or two dark beers, honey works a treat there too. 

Having said that it is still a bargain for what is likely going to be a decent drop with free shipping and looks like a quick & easy brew. It's also sold out in less than a week, so who am I to argue with the masses? 


OT: Bax, how did you go with your S&W Pacific Ale clone? I love that beer and have made my own Kit & Bits clone a few times with great results.

It seems like the brewing it yourself is the safest way to go since the last two times I was at First Choice Liquor they told me they were sold out and didn't know when more would be available. It seems like S&W are having trouble keeping up with demand and I for one am glad to see such a good brewer doing so well :chug:


----------



## Bax

Still haven't put it down yet mate, I'm a bit tight for cash so I haven't had a chance to do another order of hops and malt. I've been drinking my Coopers Pale Ale with Citra for the past few weeks but I think I gave away more than I drank. I was a fan as well. I'm hoping the Pacific Ale is pretty similar, Galaxy is like Citra from what I gather, maybe not as intense? And with a hop boil instead of just dry hopping. And the added wheat, it should be quite nice, I'll give it a couple of weeks until I put it down.

Agreed with the current kit, it has sold out already as well I believe. Pretty simple, and again. Agree, just the addition of hops, makes a huge difference to standard extract/kilo.


----------



## menoetes

Galaxy is a great hop, with very distinct tropical fruit flavors (passion fruit in particular) rather than the citrus hit you get from Citra, I love it. It's an Australian made breed too, I'm so proud of us  .

Just do as you did with your Citra pale ale but with Galaxy hops and Coopers Euro Lager kit (boil + dry hopping) and you won't be disappointed. I use S-05 yeast to get a really clean brew and the S&W Pacific Ale is not actually a lager after-all. I make it every 3 or 4th brew I enjoy it so much and it's so easy!


----------



## Spiesy

menoetes said:


> Galaxy is a great hop, with very distinct tropical fruit flavors (passion fruit in particular) rather than the citrus hit you get from Citra, I love it. It's an Australian made breed too, I'm so proud of us  .
> 
> Just do as you did with your Citra pale ale but with Galaxy hops and Coopers Euro Lager kit (boil + dry hopping) and you won't be disappointed. I use S-05 yeast to get a really clean brew and the S&W Pacific Ale is not actually a lager after-all. I make it every 3 or 4th brew I enjoy it so much and it's so easy!


I love Galaxy. Vic Secret, is Galaxy's sister and also very nice - just not quite as intense. 

You do have to be careful with Galaxy though, very easy to overdo it, particularly late.


----------



## lukasfab

menoetes said:


> Galaxy is a great hop, with very distinct tropical fruit flavors (passion fruit in particular) rather than the citrus hit you get from Citra, I love it. It's an Australian made breed too, I'm so proud of us  .
> 
> Just do as you did with your Citra pale ale but with Galaxy hops and Coopers Euro Lager kit (boil + dry hopping) and you won't be disappointed. I use S-05 yeast to get a really clean brew and the S&W Pacific Ale is not actually a lager after-all. I make it every 3 or 4th brew I enjoy it so much and it's so easy!


what your recipe/process for this one mate?


----------



## Bax

Same info for me please menoetes. Start a thread if you don't want to chew this one up.

The recipe I had for it was just a tin of light malt. 1kg of dry wheat malt. US05, and galaxy, 5g @ 25m, [email protected] 15, [email protected], [email protected] 0 and 15 again a few days later. Something like that anyway.


----------



## menoetes

Spiesy, I couldn't agree with you more. I just had the Bridge road single hop Vic Secret IPA and I _loved_ it. I am going to try my S&W kit recipe subbing Galaxy for Vic secret at some point, I think it will really let the hops shine  .

For those who wanted it, the recipe is as simple as anything, a very quick Kit + bits. I thought I had posted it somewhere around here before but will happily repost.;

1 x Coopers Euro lager Kit
1kg liquid wheat malt
250g dextrose
250g carapils grain, milled.
30g Galaxy hops @ 5min
20g Galaxy hops - dry hop
US-05 Yeast.

Just steep the carapils in 2lts of 70'c water for 30 minutes and strain into a 10lt+ pot, wash the grain in another 1.5lts of hot tap water and strain into the pot again before bringing it to the boil for 10 minutes. Add the 30g of Galaxy hops, boil for 5 more minutes and take it off the heat. Stir in Coopers Lager kit, liquid wheat malt and dextrose and pour into your fermenter (You can strain it to get the hops out, I don't bother).

Top up to 23lts with cold water aiming for a final temp of 20'c and pitch the yeast. Ferment as close to 18'c as you can. I ferment for two weeks and throw the last 20g of hops in dry with 5 - 6 days to go. Bottle and 3 - 4 weeks later it's good to go. I like this one pretty young while the hops are still fresh and really fragrant. :icon_drool2:

Comes out nice and pale and super fragrant, tastes pretty damn close for the little work it takes to produce. Occasionally I'll use 1.5kg of wheat malt and cut out the dextrose if I'm feeling lazy with little difference in the end result taste-wise but it changes the mouth-feel a little. Likewise, you don't _have_ to add the Carapils (it'll still taste great without it) but it gets it that bit closer to the taste of real thing IMHO and it's on a small cheap addition if you have a LHBS handy that adds a great extra flavor element.

Hope that helps my brew brothers.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

Just giving a heads up for anyone that likes these coopers kits n bits things that a new one is up on the site.


OL' BROWN DOG RECIPE PACK

https://store.coopers.com.au/shop/product/old-brown-dog/

Looks interesting, I got one for myself.


----------



## Mick0s

Im tempted, the extra bit of technique (grains and hops + dry hopping) is the direction I'm slowly leaning towards with my current re-introduction to brewing, though I don't think a brown ale is really mt thing. Might have to wait til next months.


----------



## DU99

Nice to see "Coopers" providing a good yeast.the pack should have a option with carb drops.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie

I still think the new fermenters are great. I love the feet and tap. 
Easy to clean and pull apart. Not shoure about the collar but slowly getting used to it.
I can see a day when I've got Ss fermenters but the coopers fermenter I will keep.


----------



## crowmanz

DU99 said:


> the pack should have a option with carb drops.


 do you mean an option without carb drops? The pack comes with carb drops


----------



## menoetes

I'm loving the look of this brew, it's an ideal Kit + bits. Rich coffee/Choc/Toffee tones with a floral hop combination, I don't think you can go wrong! Good job Coopers.

I've had two really good brews using the Coopers Dark Ale can as a base and I think I've got everything in that recipe but the can already here at home... I might have to head to Kmart today .


----------



## TheBaron

Does anyone have an opinion on what the Old Brown Dog recipe would be like without the hops and grain (i.e. just using the Dried Malt Extract, Amber Ale Extract and Dark Lager can with a decent yeast?)

I have all of the above sitting around but I don't have the hops and grain, and have never used hops and grain before (this will be literally my second brew).

I'm considering putting this down tomorrow but not sure if it will taste ok without the steeping of the grain and hops, I'm not really experienced enough to know what flavours they'll add and whether or not the beer will still be ok without them.


----------



## indica86

It will be fine, will still be a nice tasty beer.
Although the hops will help it shine,.


----------



## menoetes

Indicia is right, it'll be a fine brown ale without the extras but the grains give it a fresher taste (kinda like a craft beer) and the hops give it a very nice flavor hit. No reason not to use the recipe without them if it's a pain to get the extra ingredients, though if you can you certainly won't regret the extra effort


----------



## ChrisLevo

Just cracked my first bottle of the Wee heavy.

It's great :super:


----------



## intested_party

ChrisLevo said:


> Just cracked my first bottle of the Wee heavy.
> 
> It's great :super:
> 
> Good to know. I bottled mine last weekend and it had a little nasty aftertaste that I'm hoping will melow out in the bottle. Did you deviate from the recipie at all? The only thing I did was ferment it at 18 instead of 21 and probably pitched the yeast a little higher than suggested.


----------



## ChrisLevo

No change from the recipe.

I didn't even bother checking temperature, but can tell you that the start of the ferment was humungous!

The Belle Saison was really good, but this is really, really nice. Thick and chewy, with a great sweet nose.


----------



## menoetes

The next one is up (as I think someone else on the forum has pointed out too) It's a straight up K&B Golden Ale this time!

Pale ale kit plus a kilo of dry malt, 200g of crystal malt and 50g of Amarillo hops, nice and easy but still looking good. The 25g of amarillo @10 minutes and 25g dry hopped should give it a nice flavour. A bit reminiscent of Dr Smurtos and James Squires Golden Ales. You gotta love Amarillo in a Golden, it's a pretty fool proof combo and at $45 with free postage you can't go wrong. 

God I love Coopers, still an Australian owned and family run brewing institution that supports homebrewing world-wide. I'm sure I've still got a bottle or two of that awesome extract Cheeky Cherub Golden Ale they put out last year stashed somewhere, I'll have to dig one out...


----------



## TheBigD

Just a heads up for the unaware! anyone purchasing the standard coopers beer packs from the coopers online store, the packs are more expensive than buying the ingredients separately from the same store.


----------



## wynnum1

Free postage orders over $80 end of the month


----------



## menoetes

TheBigD said:


> Just a heads up for the unaware! anyone purchasing the standard coopers beer packs from the coopers online store, the packs are more expensive than buying the ingredients separately from the same store.


Coopers don't sell extra grain and hops except in the recipe packs but I think I know what you mean. The price of the recipe packs are a bit more expensive than the total cost of purchasing the individual components from other homebrew shops/suppliers.

Despite this, I've always liked the Coopers recipe kits for their convenience (_everything you need for a good brew __delivered straight to your door_), the free postage to anywhere is Australia (_if you were to add postage price to the cost of the individual ingredients from an online supplier you might discover that the Coopers is quite well priced_) and the clear step-by-step instructions they give with the recipe (_fool-proof brewing that's great for the novice brewer_).


----------



## berts

menoetes said:


> Coopers don't sell extra grain and hops except in the recipe packs but I think I know what you mean. The price of the recipe packs are a bit more expensive than the total cost of purchasing the individual components from other homebrew shops/suppliers.
> 
> Despite this, I've always liked the Coopers recipe kits for their convenience (_everything you need for a good brew __delivered straight to your door_), the free postage to anywhere is Australia (_if you were to add postage price to the cost of the individual ingredients from an online supplier you might discover that the Coopers is quite well priced_) and the clear step-by-step instructions they give with the recipe (_fool-proof brewing that's great for the novice brewer_).


big D is saying, if you buy coopers beer kits ,[not talking about the monthly recipe] it is more expensive than buying separately , I know it sounds odd but its true. :angry:


----------



## crowmanz

Picked up the new ROTM gotta get onto brewing last months ROTM.


----------



## Wolfman1

I just bought all the bits for dr smurtos golden ale three days before they posted the new ROTM at a bit more than their price. Hohum, maybe next month


----------



## spilver

I had all these ingredients handy except the yeast.
Popped out and got some today and did a mix up tonight. 
Not far from what I usually like to throw in. Normally I use S05 and like a bit of dark malt in as well for meatiness, otherwise this looks like the regular Friday cook up.
I know I'm going to like this one.
Just have to focus on draining a keg to make space.


----------



## menoetes

spilver said:


> Just have to focus on draining a keg to make space.


That's never a chore sir, and I'd be happy to help out! 

US05 with be fine for the brew I'm sure though darker malt will definitely change the malt profile IMHO still it's a good brew one way or another... enjoy!


----------



## Mattrox

Going to try to ask the Mrs for the Golden Ale Kit for a birthday present.



Then she can't get upset when I decide to brew..... mess in the Kitchen, shouod be spending the time on something else etc.... as I am appreciating the gift!


----------



## crowmanz

Just got an email from coopers saying the yeast in the ROTM Golden Ale (BRY-97) may have low viability. They said to pitch both the BRY-97 and the packet under the lid. Just bottled mine tonight and it fermented fine in normal times.


----------



## Wolfman1

My brown dog didn't go terribly well in the fv but still tastes great. That used the same yeast so maybe they got a cheap batch off the back of a truck somewhere


----------



## crowmanz

Wolfman1 said:


> My brown dog didn't go terribly well in the fv but still tastes great. That used the same yeast so maybe they got a cheap batch off the back of a truck somewhere


yeah my ol brown dog took ages and didn't hit expected FG but my golden ale hit expected FG fine so maybe we got the same low viability yeast in the ol brown dog pack not the golden ale pack


----------



## DU99

Coopers Have there free post offer on till end of month


> "If only all online shopping was this easy!
> 
> ***WEBSITE LAUNCH OFFER** FREE SHIPPING ON ALL ORDERS OVER $50!**"
> _Offer ends June 30, 2014. Offer only applicable when total cart minus discounts and shipping fees is over $50._


----------



## Grott

Just received email from Coopers, orders over $50, free postage from anything in their store. Cans for club members are cheap and crap on greedy Big W (other thread)


----------



## Mattrox

And the Hop Slam IPA looks good too!


----------



## abe max

I did the the Hop Slam recipe off the Coopers site a few batches ago exept I added a steeped Pale Ale/Bitter grain pack and and used Motueka hops as suggested on the old recipe, boiled for 5 mins then dry hopped, brewed it with 05.
I will be finishing the last of it today, it's been in the bottle for 7 or so weeks and is a very nice bitter beer.

I'm only new to the game so what would the difference be in using Bramling Cross over Motueka?


----------



## DU99

It's a english dual purpose hop Quite mild, fruity currant aroma.
New Zealand Moteuka Hops are a Saaz descendent with tropical citrus notes (all purpose)


----------



## crowmanz

Nice Hop Slam IPA kit bought!


----------



## chemfish

Well, just put in a 6 tin coopers order including one of their IPA tins which I've never tried before. As it just so happens I have bramling cross in the freezer and the yeast that's brewing my current pale ale is nottingham so when it comes in I will be giving their hop slam a modified go. Might add 20g og bramling in at 10 min and another 20g at flamout and dry hop with an extra 20g as well, do it to 23 litres and add another kg of either dex or malt depending on what I feel like at the time to bump it up to a more manly strength.


----------



## menoetes

The Hop Slam IPA looks good! I've never used Bramling Cross hops before but the profile says a spicy mix of blackcurrant and lemon. That sounds pretty good to me and with the tin + 1kg of Dry Light Malt extract made to 21lts it won't be for many of the mid-strength drinkers either. It should sport a good mouth feel though anyone with easy access to light crystal malt or carapils could steep 200- 300g to add a little something extra to it.

Plus, as Grott said, orders over $50 get free postage, it might be time for me to stock up on some unhopped extract.

Happy brewing brothers!


----------



## chemfish

Their unhopped wheat extract is particularly great value for money, couldn't resist picking up a couple of them as well in my order


----------



## Wolfman1

You selfish buggers have cleaned them out. Not a can of extract left on the electronic shelves. 
My lhbs is doing them for 11.95 so it's not too much more.


----------



## Mattrox

I ordered the Hop Slam IPA pack today. 


Got extract too. 1x light, 1x Amber. 

Free shipping!


----------



## menoetes

They got more liquid extract in stock? Hotdiggity!!


----------



## chemfish

It would be unusual for coopers to run out of coopers stock....


----------



## indica86

There were problems with the shop is all.


----------



## Mattrox

Arrived today. Woo Hoo

Ordered yesterday afternoon. Arrived here today!

Looking forward to the UK IPA plus gearing up for my 1st full extract.


----------



## MitchD

Threw this one down Thursday night and already 1010. Currently cold crashing to drop the yeast.


----------



## brzt6060

MitchD said:


> Threw this one down Thursday night and already 1010. Currently cold crashing to drop the yeast.


If this is your first brew it might be worth leaving it a little longer, let yeast clean up some of the other off flavors. If you are more experienced and know what you are doing just ignore me...


----------



## MitchD

brzt6060 said:


> If this is your first brew it might be worth leaving it a little longer, let yeast clean up some of the other off flavors. If you are more experienced and know what you are doing just ignore me...


First time poster, long term brewer.

The Nottingham went off like a rocket and all I can smell out of the fv is lemons. This will be tasty when the yeast drops.


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

There's a new one up on the Coopers website, 

http://store.coopers.com.au/robochoc.html

Robo Choc. A brew designed to serve and protect! (sorry)


Grabbed one for myself because I had to spend $80 to get free shipping.


----------



## RobboMC

Why is there white sugar in the picture?? F*** at least use dex or that crappy brewing sugar.

Even a packet of Brew Enhancer 1 would be better.

If buying this pack I suggest using the white sugar on your weet bix.


----------



## brzt6060

RobboMC said:


> Why is there white sugar in the picture?? F*** at least use dex or that crappy brewing sugar.
> 
> Even a packet of Brew Enhancer 1 would be better.
> 
> If buying this pack I suggest using the white sugar on your weet bix.


I thought the same thing. You think they would want you to use their own brand stuff...


----------



## crowmanz

I'm liking these ROTMs did the hop slam the other weekend



brzt6060 said:


> I thought the same thing. You think they would want you to use their own brand stuff...


Looking at the recipe it asks for 250g white sugar (http://coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/stout/detail/robo-choc/)

I guess because Coopers only sell brew enhancer and brewing sugar in 1kg lots, and it being in the THB for them to make smaller packs. Also if they included 1kg someone would end up chucking the whole 1kg in.

I have dex at home so the sugar will go in my morning coffees.


----------



## RobboMC

crowmanz said:


> I'm liking these ROTMs did the hop slam the other weekend
> 
> Looking at the recipe it asks for 250g white sugar (http://coopers.com.au/#/diy-beer/beer-recipes/stout/detail/robo-choc/)
> 
> I guess because Coopers only sell brew enhancer and brewing sugar in 1kg lots, and it being in the THB for them to make smaller packs. Also if they included 1kg someone would end up chucking the whole 1kg in.
> 
> I have dex at home so the sugar will go in my morning coffees.


A whole kg of brew enhancer would do nothing but enhance the brew.  

They package the dme in 1/2 kg packs, also I've seen them package dex in 250g packs so they could have at least used that.
Someone has taken a big short cut. 

Still a nice recipe pack though at a good price with free shipping; and motivation for new brewers to try their hand at a bit of grain steeping and hop boiling.

The Old Brown Dog looked so good I was forced to buy 2 packs of it. :beerbang: :beerbang:


----------



## RobboMC

THB ????


----------



## crowmanz

RobboMC said:


> THB ????


too hard basket


----------



## indica86

RobboMC said:


> THB ????


I thought it was the one before THC.


----------



## menoetes

Yeah the white sugar does seem a bit out of place, replace it with dex or brew enhancer if you have it or in a pinch, even brown sugar. At least brown sugar will add a _little _caramel character to your beer where-as table sugar won't add anything but dry alcohol. That's a nice grain combo though, it just seems a shame there's no fresh hops. Then again it is a dark beer so you expect it to be more malt driven.

Does it seem like they over-complicated the cold steeping process for the grain to anyone else?

I've got to knock out that Cheeky Cherub golden ale recipe of theirs again, that was an excellent drop. Somewhere between a fat yak and a little creatures pale ale...


----------



## Wolfman1

I've bought it, but I'll drop the sugar and put in some extra Styrian goldings with the grain boil. I've not used Nottingham before so that will be new. 
Should go well with the smurto landlord which is next on the list.


----------



## simmo1972

Yep I bought it for, as RobboMC stated, the learning experience. Looking forward to making it.


----------



## fishingbrad

Yep, I just purchased this as well. Have been wanting to do a dark heavy beer during winter and try my hand at some grain. kill 2 birds with 1 stone so to speak. sounds tasty. cheers.


----------



## Wolfman1

I did the grains last night, but be warned. My pack had 300g of chocolate malt instead of 200g as per recipe and label. Ive but the spare away for a rainy day as 600g already seemed like a lot. 
They are a lovely little snack though


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

Just noticed there is another recipe pack available on the Coopers website.

Celebration Ale.

http://store.coopers.com.au/celebration-ale-recipe-pack.html


----------



## brzt6060

I wasn't going to order one of these as I've decided I want to start moving towards biab all grain but for less then $50 with free shipping I decided why not!


----------



## crowmanz

brzt6060 said:


> I wasn't going to order one of these as I've decided I want to start moving towards biab all grain but for less then $50 with free shipping I decided why not!


 haha I've been trying to move to AG BIAB as well but these keep popping up


----------



## Wolfman1

Put mine down on Friday and just took a gravity sample tonight. I ended up swapping out the white sugar for demarra and putting in an extra 20g of EKG
It's tasting really good. Very malty and chocolatey, but it's more a dark brown than black. Should be a good one I reckon


----------



## brzt6060

Wolfman1 said:


> Put mine down on Friday and just took a gravity sample tonight. I ended up swapping out the white sugar for demarra and putting in an extra 20g of EKG
> It's tasting really good. Very malty and chocolatey, but it's more a dark brown than black. Should be a good one I reckon


I too have a few modifications planned for mine, definitely won't be using that white sugar...


----------



## ScubaSteve15

Just put the grains in the fridge as per their instructions. Can anyone recommend some mods other than switching the sugar. What about hops?


----------



## menoetes

Willamette is my favourite flavour for browns (and darker) beers, fuggles and EKG are popular too if you have them. Even cascade works in a brown (LC Rogers anyone?).

Either way this beer is more malt driven so if you do use hops, I wouldn't be adding much more than 15 - 20g @ 10 minutes before the end of the boil. You want to know they're in there when you taste it but they should be sitting in the backseat while the malt flavour drives this beer IMHO.


----------



## brzt6060

ScubaSteve15 said:


> Just put the grains in the fridge as per their instructions. Can anyone recommend some mods other than switching the sugar. What about hops?


I have a fascination with raspberries at the moment so I'm going to be racking 4L or so off after a week or two and adding 300g of raspberries.

I will probably also dry hop after 5 or 6 days with EKG or something similar.


----------



## brzt6060

brzt6060 said:


> I have a fascination with raspberries at the moment so I'm going to be racking 4L or so off after a week or two and adding 300g of raspberries.
> 
> I will probably also dry hop after 5 or 6 days with EKG or something similar.


I put my grains on to steep Saturday afternoon and then had a few drinks... Plus a few more... Long story short I forgot to put my 14l of water in the cold crash fridge to chill ready for brewing on Sunday...

I was hung over as all hell on Sunday but didn't want to bottle up the steeped goodness and make the brew next weekend nor did I want a FV sitting empty all week.

I ended up brewing it up Sunday evening and going with the no chill method over night due to the lack of chilled water. Transferred over to FV this morning and pitched the yeast at 18c.

I ended up subbing the 250g white sugar with 100g of Dex and 150g of brown sugar, I also decided to do an in the cube hop addition with 16g of Cascade. I was playing with the idea of dry hoping as well but we will see how I go.


----------



## menoetes

Sounds fine sir. Chilling +10lts of water in the fridge does help kit and extract brewing (drops the temp of the wort quickly stopping any further bittering etc.) I do it myself, but in a pinch cool tap water works just as well.

It sounds like you might be making extra work for yourself with the cubing there sir. You don't have to cube and/or no-chill timing if you don't have the iced water on hand, you can pour the boil straight into the fermenter and top it up with water from the cold tap. Once you're at 20+ liters the temp should be below 60'c and you won't be 'boiling' your hops anymore nor bittering your beer any further.

You might have to seal up the fermenter and leave it overnight to cool down to pitching temp though, but it sounds like you're doing that in the cube anyhow...


----------



## ScubaSteve15

I'm thinking of adding vanilla to the secondary, what type and how much for a mild taste.


----------



## menoetes

I've never used Vanilla Extract in my beers before though I have added vanilla beans to the boil for porters and darks. I only added 3 vanilla beans though and it gave the barest hint of vanilla in the brew which was good. Beware, vanilla can be very overpowering, especially in beer.

I can't be a lot of help with the extract bit if I have any advice to give, it is this; start small.

Add maybe a teaspoon to start, give it a day or two to diffuse into the brew and taste it. If it's not enough for your liking then add a little more and repeat, I'd stop once you can barely just taste it. Remember some flavors (like vanilla) can grow stronger as the beer ages in the bottle and as the brew itself mellows out, leaving the vanilla in the foreground of the taste.

Take notes though and let us know how you go, if in a month or two when you're drinking it, you decide there wasn't enough vanilla (or there was too much), you'll be able to look back at your notes and adjust for next time + let us all your beer-ific findings


----------



## brzt6060

Does anyone know when the next ROTM is due?

Despite my recent move to BIAB I actually don't mind these kits, they are quick and easily and the beer is drinkable.


----------



## crowmanz

around the 19-22 of the month is when the last 3 or 4 ROTMs have been


----------



## menoetes

In the next week or two sir. They come out after the 20th of the month generally but not at any set date.


----------



## clauddr

Woohoo, I'm first to announce the Cooper ROTM for Aug...
...drum roll...
Coopers Extra Strong Vintage Ale!
Just got mine in, what great value!


----------



## menoetes

Give the man credit, he's on the ball. I haven't even got my email from Coopers yet.

It's the 2014 edition of the Extra Strong Vintage Ale. They've done this one before (maybe a year or more ago?) but with all 'C' hops, coopers yeast and twice the dextrose.

I think I like the look of this one more but I am in love with Australian hops and both Ella and Galaxy are our own home-grown strains. It's going to be a lot more fragrant and full of flavour; which is good because it's going to need it to combat that toucan bitterness! Mind you, only the Galaxy hops go in the boil, the Ella and Bravo are both dry hopped...

They're using Nottingham yeast too this time, it's going to be working hard to get through two cans of concentrated malt and 500g of dextrose in a 21 liter batch. The estimated ABV is 7.5%! This monster is beginning to look a little scary to a weekend drinker like me... :blink:


----------



## GNU

Question regarding postage. 

Do you get get free shipping on the recipe pack and some extras you order? Or just the kit?


----------



## indica86

It states "free shipping only applicable on ROTM pack".
They sometimes have general free shipping too.


----------



## menoetes

They currently have free shipping on all orders over $60 Australia wide, so if your recipe kit (which is something like $47) and extras come to more than that, then you should be golden.

The Celebration Ale recipe kit is still up there too, it's a nice lil' golden ale.


----------



## GNU

Thanks, didn't see they dropped the free shipping threshold


----------



## clauddr

Has anoyone else bought this? Would be cool to compare notes on delivery, brewing and tasting.

Still waiting on delivery, surprised it's taken this long - although I'm based in Perth...

I did a little calculation and the entire kit actually costs $0.50 more than it would from my LHBS - pretty impressed with my lil shop! And I quite like going in, having a chat to the guys who've got WAY more knowlege (and 1 way more stoned...haha) than me and ogle at all the cool shit on offer!


----------



## brzt6060

My last one took a little under a week to arrive in Perth as it was sent via road transport not air.

Mind if I ask who / where your local shop is? I'm still trying to find one I like that is close.


----------



## clauddr

Yeah, Los like it'll be similar. Says shipped bit who knows how long it'll be on the rd.
I live NOR so I use Brewmart in Bayswater, google them. Really cool people and prices seem to be on par with coopers online


----------



## brzt6060

Brewmart is my perfered shop as well, just looking for something abit closer. I love the fact you can order online with them then go pick it up. I'm nor but only just our side the CBD.


----------



## clauddr

Hmm, not aware of any others - Other than Brewcraft in Osbourne Park (but I've never used them). The young dude with the curly hair is a riot...horizontal in his laidback'ness!


----------



## clauddr

Ok I take back all my bad-mouthing...my kit came through yesterday. Just in time to throw on a Sunday batch


----------



## Alex.Tas

Nothing personal but if the price is that comparable, you really should support your local home brew shop. paying 50c for advice is well worth it.
I'll admit that I do buy supplies online, but only when i can't source them locally. Support the businesses that support the hobby.


----------



## clauddr

Totally agree...that's pretty much what I was implying.


----------



## brzt6060

clauddr said:


> Hmm, not aware of any others - Other than Brewcraft in Osbourne Park (but I've never used them). The young dude with the curly hair is a riot...horizontal in his laidback'ness!


Brewcraft in Osbourne Park is about 5 minutes away from me, but they are always out of stock, over charging and giving bad advice. I avoid them unless I am in a rush.


----------



## clauddr

Yup, I'd heard something similar but didn't wanna blast them as I've never been there myself.
There's another LHBS in East Vic Park, again never been there myself. never had the need, the guys at Brewmart haven't let me down yet so I'll keep going back.


----------



## crowmanz

Was just on the coopers website to grab extra strong vintage ale recipe and they have September's ROTM up - Artisan Reserve

http://store.coopers.com.au/artisan-reserve.html

might be difficult to brew at lager temps for some people though.


----------



## Wolfman1

Hmm, never brewed a lager before, but with summer coming on it might be worth a go in the brew fridge. At least for the swill drinking mates if nothing else


----------



## crowmanz

This months ROTM is up Coopers beekeeper, pack comes with a jar of honey $44.95 del 

http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-beekeeper.html


----------



## DU99

*QUARANTINE LAWS shouldn't bother anyone just download the recipe and by what you need.*


----------



## menoetes

That recipe is looking good though brewing with honey can be a little tricky.

I've tried it twice with mixed results, it can thin out your beer and I had heard it is best to avoid gum honeys as they can lend a eucalyptus flavor to your beer. I guess they must have tried it though and I haven't had a ROTM that I haven't liked yet... so I'd still be willing to give it a shot though I might warm the honey up in some water and add it on day 3 of fermentation (around high krausen) in an attempt to keep more of that honey flavor/aroma.

As for possible hop additions; Beezneez claims to use POR in their honey-wheat though I have heard of both goldings and saaz being used around the 5 minutes mark in clones with good results too. 

Brew on gents. - Meno


----------



## brzt6060

That warning must be new:
http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-beekeeper.html


Hmmm I ordered mine before that warning was added... I wonder if it will arrive.
I will have to call customs and drop it out to the airport to be destroyed I would imagine.


----------



## maaark

I had a Bee Sting from Barossa Valley Brewing last night and they use Orange Blossom Honey & late hop with Stryian Goldings - 100 times better than Beez Neez IMO. 

I'm going to try & replicate this when I get around to brewing the Beerkeeper 

Cheers + beers.


----------



## brzt6060

brzt6060 said:


> That warning must be new:
> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://store.coopers.com.au/coopers-beekeeper.html


 Googles web cache seems to have updated. I can confirm there was no warning on the 14th...

Slightly off topic...
I don't do many full extract brews any more but what I have found is if I order the tins straight from coopers they seem to be newer and the beer tastes better... Anyone else noticed the same?


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

With the Munich yeast that comes with the bee keeper kit is it best to brew it at 22 degrees like the Coopers website suggests?
The Danstar website says to brew above 17 degrees.

I've got another beer that I want to put down with US-05 that will be in the same brew fridge as the Bee Keeper, would rather brew with US-05 yeast in the 17-18 degree temperature range.


----------



## Grott

brzt6060 said:


> Slightly off topic...




still way off topic?


----------



## brzt6060

grott said:


> still way off topic?


heh


----------



## menoetes

New ROTM is up, a Belgaim style Blonde Ale that they call their Abbey Blonde. It's a good looking Kit + Bits recipe with some crystal malt, Styrian Golding Hops and _two _specialist yeast strains. It's got the look of a big beer about it and I like it 

They've also got a sale on merchandise going atm and free postage on PET bottles or any orders over $50. Thank you again Coopers!


----------



## crowmanz

new recipe is up - midnight mosaic amber ale $52.95 http://store.coopers.com.au/midnight-mosaic-amber-ale.html


----------



## GNU

Only 1 carbonation drop per long neck looks to be a typo. 

Looks like a tasty beer. Have all those ingredients except for the grain.


----------



## dammag

Interesting that they are suppling 3 x packs of Coopers yeast, equivalent to 21g.


----------



## menoetes

It is a good looking beer isn't it. I might steal that cheeky hop schedule for a pale ale to be brewed in the new year as I have a couple of ambers downstairs and waiting to be drunk already.

The one drop per bottle _might_ not be an accident, ambers are often carbed on the lower end but do as you prefer.


----------



## Mattrox

I bought the Mosaic kit as my Xmas pressie.

I just put down their Golden Ale recipe. I went and got the ingredients separately as I missed the ROTM kit.

I will follow up the golden ale with their Hop Slam..... Haven't brewed for a while but buying 6packs of Hop Thief is killing me... even though the local has them for under $17. 

I keep saying, I'll just get a 6 pack and then get a brew on and wait until its ready..... but I fail!


----------



## hermtrails

I ordered the midnight mosaic recipe kit and am curious if I should use the yeast provided? There's 3 x7g packs with it so I'm just wondering how much of it I would use? Otherwise I do have a bry-97 and a Nottingham on hand. Thanks


----------



## indica86

I would make as per recipe.

Why not?


----------



## hermtrails

Yep fair call it's just double the amount of yeast as the other kits I've made


----------



## Bomber Watson

It kinda disgusts me that buying an Australian owned and Australian made product your actually sending money overseas....Coopers is halal certified for there malt extracts...Havnt used them personally since i found this out. 

PIty, they make some nice kits. 

Cheers.


----------



## indica86

Bomber Watson said:


> It kinda disgusts me that buying an Australian owned and Australian made product your actually sending money overseas....Coopers is halal certified for there malt extracts...Havnt used them personally since i found this out.
> 
> PIty, they make some nice kits.
> 
> Cheers.


Cool story bro.
Must be really hard trying to not have your money go overseas. How do you buy clothes, cars, electronic equipment, yeast etc?


----------



## Mattrox

Bomber Watson said:


> It kinda disgusts me that buying an Australian owned and Australian made product your actually sending money overseas....Coopers is halal certified for there malt extracts...Havnt used them personally since i found this out.
> 
> PIty, they make some nice kits.
> 
> Cheers.


They make a lot of money selling Malt to candy companies. Would you like them deprived of this profit?


----------



## welly2

Bomber Watson said:


> your actually sending money overseas


As opposed to keeping it all local with all that Australian produced oil, consumer electronics, computers, clothing, shoes, brewing kettles, furniture, etc. etc.?

Actually, what is hilarious is Coopers is the one Australian company you KNOW that their products are made here in Australia.

That they have a stamp saying their malt products are halal, what has that got to do with sending money overseas? Are you nuts? What are you even talking about?


----------



## Mattrox

So all those halal malts they export don't bring more money in?

Some whacky economics going on somewhere?


----------



## Bomber Watson

This forum really cracks me up some times. 

Peace.


----------



## Bomber Watson

welly2 said:


> That they have a stamp saying their malt products are halal, what has that got to do with sending money overseas? Are you nuts? What are you even talking about?


This is absolute gold, by the way.


----------



## 4KingAle

Money gets paid to some Islamic council to certify that it is halal... It's a cost of business to the Islamic world ( obviously NOT for beer kits!). Welcome to the modern world and modern Australia..... shits changed and I suggest you get used to it because no one is getting sent "home".


Bomber Watson said:


> It kinda disgusts me that buying an Australian owned and Australian made product your actually sending money overseas....Coopers is halal certified for there malt extracts...Havnt used them personally since i found this out.
> 
> PIty, they make some nice kits.
> 
> Cheers.


----------



## welly2

Bomber Watson said:


> This is absolute gold, by the way.


Feel free to enlighten me! How is the money getting sent overseas? Are they direct depositing money into terrorist bank accounts? I bet they are!


----------



## Bomber Watson

4KingAle said:


> Money gets paid to some Islamic council to certify that it is halal... It's a cost of business to the Islamic world ( obviously NOT for beer kits!). Welcome to the modern world and modern Australia..... shits changed and I suggest you get used to it because no one is getting sent "home".


Beer kits are halal, because they contain no alcohol they are not classified as harem. 



welly2 said:


> Feel free to enlighten me! How is the money getting sent overseas? Are they direct depositing money into terrorist bank accounts? I bet they are!


Will pm you.

Cheers.


----------



## nathanvonbeerenstein

This is why education's such a good thing haha


----------



## menoetes

:icon_offtopic:


----------



## Three Sheets

Halal stuff doesn't bother me if its is not an animal product and is actually exported. As for the animals...hmmm.. well there is a higher risk of cruelty that can creep into it, so to the Jewish practice of kosher is also a concern. 

Anyway, the only similarity with beer is they are all practices that began long ago, except beer making has got with the times.


----------



## GNU

Had most of the ingredients at home, just popped down to the lhs to grab some grain. 

Settled on some dark crystal after advice from the store owner. Will put this on tomorrow.


----------



## menoetes

New ROTM out (2 actually including the 'craft brew' ROTM), introducing Coopers latest;

*Lightning Strike!* A summer (golden) ale made from the Canadian Blonde kit & hopped with EKG and Northern Brewer hops​
&​
*Fluffaluffagus Pale Ale *- A pale ale hopped with Falconers Flight (yum!), Northern Brewer & Warrior hops fermented on Safale S-33 (I notice that the 'craft' beer series don't get the generic coopers dry yeast).​​I gotta say I like the look of the pale ale better, I've used Falconers Flight twice before and haven't been disappointed yet, though I've never used Warrior or Northern Brewer. From what I have read they should bring some extra pine and even a touch of citrus to mix.

All in all - it reminds me that I need to brew another pale based on Falconers Flight


----------



## Wolfman1

Wolfman1 said:


> I did the grains last night, but be warned. My pack had 300g of chocolate malt instead of 200g as per recipe and label. Ive but the spare away for a rainy day as 600g already seemed like a lot.
> They are a lovely little snack though


The rainy day has arrived! 
I'm putting a stout down tonight and drew a blank with the chocolate malt at the lhbs. I was making dinner and all of a sudden remember this was in the cupboard. 
Cracker. 
Should go well with the oatmeal and the rest of the kit.


----------



## menoetes

New ROTM out... and already out of stock!

*Beer O'Clock Session IPA *- A cooper pale tin, 1kg of dry malt then a handful of Nelson Sauvin, Galaxy and Bravo hops. Looks pretty tasty for all it's worth since they've already sold out.


----------



## Nullnvoid

menoetes said:


> New ROTM out... and already out of stock!
> 
> *Beer O'Clock Session IPA *- A cooper pale tin, 1kg of dry malt then a handful of Nelson Sauvin, Galaxy and Bravo hops. Looks pretty tasty for all it's worth since they've already sold out.


Maybe everyone bought it just to get the galaxy hops


----------



## crowmanz

This month ROTM is Red Rattler Ale (makes 23L) $49.95 free ship

The "Craft" ROTM is Turncoat IPL (makes 8.5L) $29.95 free ship


----------



## menoetes

Red Rattler looks good - I love williamette hops in any amber or darker style. I use them in a JS Jack of Spades Porter clone which turns out great.

Coopers have come up with some great recipes - I've made the Cheeky Cherub a few times now, both as the original Golden ale and even modified into a Pale. Such a good hop combo, it's halfway between a Fat Yak and a Little Creatures Pale IMHO.

The Midnight Mosaic hop combo is pretty punchy too :beerbang:


----------



## Wolfman1

I've gotten the red rattler pack but will probably hop it up a little. Should be ready for winter malty beerness


----------



## Jack'sTavern

http://store.coopers.com.au/rad-abbot-recipe-pack.html

Just noticed this after missing out on the red rattler.

Hopefully put it down later this week...


----------



## menoetes

Holy Abbot, that it a lot of fermentables! Those Belgian styles can really know you on your ass if you're not careful...


----------



## Jack'sTavern

Does anyone else think that its funny the coopers kits are posted from qld.

I would have thought it would come from regency park.

i was hoping to have this by the end of the week. now it'll be early next week before i get brewing again.


----------



## Blind Dog

Jack'sTavern said:


> http://store.coopers.com.au/rad-abbot-recipe-pack.html
> 
> Just noticed this after missing out on the red rattler.
> 
> Hopefully put it down later this week...


Might want to read the thread on the included yeast before you brew; seems to be fairly underwhelming (caveat - I've not tried it and not likely to based on what others have found)


----------



## panzerd18

Is it enough yeast for the high gravity?


----------



## panzerd18

Is it enough yeast for the high gravity?


----------



## menoetes

Maybe the abbey strain is made for higher gravity beers... even so 11g of yeast does seem a bit light on for this recipe.


----------



## panzerd18

Well they only include 7 grams in a normal kit beer. Maybe they like to pitch at this rate and stress the yeast to impart more flavor. I'm sure they have very smart people working for them that know the science behind it all.


----------



## hwall95

Looks like a nice beer, would be wonderful if you could keep it hidden for Nov/Dec! Personally I would use an extra yeast packet, always good to keep your hard working yeast happy


----------



## fishingbrad

There are a lot of great recipes on their site which I have done a few now, hence this is why I'm finding it so hard :unsure: making the full transition to AG/ BIAB.


----------



## Grott

Stuff ordered from Coopers due to free delivery is no longer rapid for us Adelaide clients. Just discovered that they have transferred their home brew gear to a warehouse in Burwood, Qld. (3 weeks ago).
QLD gain, SA more job losses I suppose.


----------



## Wolfman1

Trying the first red rattler after two weeks in the bottle. Supremely uninteresting. 
Hopefully the maltiness will develop with a bit of time. 
Anyone else tried there's?


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

There's a new up on the Coopers website now. A dark wheat beer.

http://store.coopers.com.au/darth-weizer-rotm-pack.html


----------



## panzerd18

Looks good


----------



## AlwayzLoozeCount

There's a big porter on the Coopers website now, 9.4% abv.
Sounds interesting, might be a good one for winter time but coming into summer I brew mostly quaffers.

http://store.coopers.com.au/tsar-s-tar-recipe-pack.html


----------



## brzt6060

I normally do AG these days however I keep an eye on the ROTM as bottle fillers or to experiment with different recipes. I'm tempted to have a go at "Tsar's Tar" and stash it away until winter 2016. Hmmm need to make up my mind before they sell out. Price seems pretty as well...


----------



## peekaboo_jones

Ordered mine late last week. It should be a ripper. Great value for the money and don't have to go anywhere to get it. 
my home brew shop sell the yeast at $9.50 each... Anyway it will look a little weird lagering next to a Pilsner but hey I'm not arguing!
Yum


----------



## NikZak

Yeah, the way I see it is it about $85 worth of stuff, delivered to me for $60, sounds like a plan

and they're finally sold out! perfect hopefully they'll stick a new one up soon. They weren't sold out this morning, some cheeky bugger bought the last one in the last hour or so


----------



## menoetes

Well done Coopers, for their own version of the Pacificale. A similar style to the Stone and Wood Pacific ale from the looks of it, a great ROTM either way.

Though in my of Kit and Bits days I used to do something quite similar but using a Coopers Lager or Pilsner can in place of the Pale ale can they prescribe. I fear this one might be a bit more bitter than the original but still it looks like a cracker of a recipe...

Big ups to Australia's biggest family owned brewery!


----------

